# Rubrikat > Të jesh prind >  Alarmohen prindërit: Filmi i animuar "Strange World" (Bota e Çuditshme), propagandë homoseksuale

## Albo

Një film i animuar për fëmijë, që trajton historinë e dy djemve homoseksualë që dashurohen me njëri-tjetrin ka ngjallur debate për transmetimin tij në kinematë e Tiranës. Në mesin e atyre që e kundërshtuan transmetimin e filmit, ka dy detaje mbi të cilat ngrihen argumentat kundër. Së pari është përkthimi hileqar që i është bërë titullit. Në anglisht vepra vjen me titullin original “Strange World”. Fjalë për fjalë kjo do të përkthehej “Botë e huaj” ose “Botë e çuditshme”, por në shqip u soll me titullin “Botë e mrekullueshme”. Pra në vend të një peisazhi të panjohur, titulli përshkruan një botë të mrekullueshme për fëmijët që do të jenë spektatorë.



Detaji tjetër është që për transmetimin e filmit nuk pati asnjë njoftim, apo asnjë paralajmërim për prindërit. Duke mos ditur temën që trajton vepra, shumë prej prindërve, thonë kritikët duhet të ishin të informuar paraprakisht.

Por historia e dy djemve që dashurohen në një film të animuar u përshendet nga Xheni Karaj drejtuese e Aleancës kundër diskriminimit, LGBT.

“Ky është një film edukativ që realisht ja vlen të shihet, për t’i mësuar fëmijët me kuturën e pranimit, me kulturën e respektit për tjetrin. Fëmijët LGBT, janë fëmijë që janë heronj në jetën e tyre të përditshëm sepse përballen me bullizmin nëpër shkolla dhe ne këtë e dijmë shumë mirë, përballen me dhunën në familje, me dhunën në shoqëri” tha ajo.

Ndryshe mendojnë aktorë të tjerë të shoqërisë.

Një grup aktivistësh dolën para kinemasë që kishte paralajmëruar premierën dhe kundërshtuan shfaqjen e filmit. Boris Alibeja i Aleancës për Mbrojtjen e Familjes dhe Jetës u shpreh për mediat se prindërit duhet të jenë të informuar për përmbajtjen e animacionit. “Dua t’ju citoj vetëm një titull, të një gazete prestigjoze dhe shumë serioze e cila është, “Ping News”, dhe thotë filmi “Strange World, i mëson fëmijëve që të jen gay, është gjëja më normale, e mundshme” tha ai.

Pjesë e debatit u bë edhe Partia Demokratike, kreu i së cilës shumë kohë më parë përgatiti projektligjin për martesat brenda të njëjtës gjini. Në rastin e filmit për fëmijë, qëndrimi ishte kategorik. Bislim Ahmetaj e quajti “propagandë sorosiane” dhe “helm” që duhet ndalur, ndërsa fliste nga selia e PD-së. “U bëj apel prindërve dhe mësuesve që të denoncojnë çdo përpjekje për t’i dhënë legalitet helmit që shpërndahet përmes filmave dhe formave të ndryshme të propagandës nëpër shkollat tona publike dhe private. Siç po ndodh këto ditë me filmin “Strange World”, përkthyer në shqip me titullin “Botë e Mrekullueshme”, që po shfaqet në Kinema Millenium prej disa ditësh” tha ai.

Në një bisedë në “Arnautistan”, regjizori Kastriot Çipi tha se në të gjithë botën, ka një ligj që rregullon raste të tilla nëpërmjet paralajmërimit që i bëhet shikuesit.

“Ne jemi i vetmi vend në Europë që nuk ka censurë për filmin. Për filmin në tv dhe kinema. Prandaj bëhet debati për kinemanë” tha Çipi, që shpjegoi se ligji parashikon ngritjen e një Komisioni i Vizionimit, që duhej të klasifikimin e materialeve në television dhe kinema, por ligji nuk është zbatur prej 1996.

“Ky bordi nuk është ngritur kurrë. Flasim për 22 vjet moszbatim ligji. Janë ndërruar 5 apo 6 kryetarë të Qendrës Kombëtare të Kinematografisë, asnjë nuk e ka respektuar. Tani vijmë në situatën kur ne kemi 2 apo 3 platforma me pagesë, 2 apo 3 pa pagesë, kemi mbi 100 kanale që transmetojnë filma dhe nuk ka filtra. Dhe për prindin bëhet shumë e vështirë, në mos e pamundur për t’u kontrolluar, sepse duhet t’i vendosë kod qindra kanaleve” tha Çipi.

Debati që ndezi filmi “Strange World” u mbyll aty për aty, pasi çështja u “zgjidh” kur një nga kinematë anuloi transmetimin e filmit që kishte paralajmëruar.

Lapsi.al

----------

